

Open-source Real User Monitoring - sfeng
http://github.hubspot.com/bucky?h

======
hilem
The Github repot, last commit, was bumping to version 0.3.0 over 4 months ago,
but the 'learn more' pages all point to downloading version 0.2.0, from over 5
months ago. The few commits in that period seem fairly innocuous, is this a
mistake or is there a good reason not to use the latest version?

~~~
sfeng
Link fixed, thanks!

~~~
hilem
Np, great stuff.

------
davidrudder
How does this compare to the real user monitoring in NewRelic? I know NR is
commercial and not cheap, but in features? Thanks!

~~~
sfeng
It's a subset of what NR provides. Bucky gives you aggregate stats on the
performance of your endpoints and pages as experienced by your users. NR gives
you that, and a bunch of other stuff which we hope to build as OS tools of
their own some day.

------
gleiva
Is this somewhat similar to Soasta Mpulse RUM? The way you inject the code to
start sending data points is similar. With them i have to specify what i want
to track though, using tags. It won't allow me to track all ajax calls.

------
sfeng
If you're interested, HubSpot is currently looking for engineers and interns:
[http://github.hubspot.com/#frontend-
jobs](http://github.hubspot.com/#frontend-jobs)

~~~
KhalilK
They actually offered me an interview chance after completing a set of
challenges they posted on Talentbuddy.
[http://www.talentbuddy.co/set/5286b6e84af0110af3838c47](http://www.talentbuddy.co/set/5286b6e84af0110af3838c47)

------
iancarroll
It's great how HubSpot continues to open source these things.

------
interesse
I could imagine only using the client part and sending the data to our python
web server that is already enabled to send monitoring data to stats/graphite.

------
rsobers
Cool, now make HubSpot faster! I swear by the software, but damn it's far and
away the slowest app I use everyday.

~~~
sfeng
Exactly why we built monitoring tools.

------
mugsie
but why did they call it bucky? There is a python statsd / collectd ->
graphite bridge
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/bucky](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/bucky)

------
hackmiester
This page is very simple without JavaScript!
[http://i.imgur.com/3tWz79o.png](http://i.imgur.com/3tWz79o.png)

~~~
rschmitty
You non-js users are adorable:
[http://i.imgur.com/VV4Yw2V.png](http://i.imgur.com/VV4Yw2V.png)

